# A Haunt Forum Wedding?!?!



## TearyThunder

Is it true?!?!

Could it be!?!?!

Yes it is!!! Kouma and I have decided to go ahead and tie the knot(Aug 26)!!! We didn't think it would happen this soon but we waited till after all bets were off (yeah Vlad I didn't forget ) We decided to go with the -IF- date we decided before I moved out here to CA. After a few ups and downs and settling in we realized how happy we are and that we truly want to spend our lives together.

We wouldn't have ever met if it wasn't for Haunt Forum (we met here, for those that don't know) and I thought I would share the news.

So far we have decided that we are going to be married in Vegas. There is plans on doing a webcast of the wedding for everyone here and my family back on the east coast that can't make it. I will post more info in a couple weeks when I know more. It's not easy planning everything on such short notice. Luckily it's going to be small and casual.

****UPDATE****
Wedding date is Aug 26th at 2pm and can be viewed here:
http://webcasting.cashmanpro.com/shalimar/stream.asx


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, congratulations you two. 

Trust me, it's not easy planning everything with a lot of notice either. :googly:


----------



## Koumajutsu

Sweety, you forgot to show them what you made:










We looked all over for decorations and items for our wedding, and decided to make most of it ourselves


----------



## wormyt

Now that is to cute. Hey Congrats on your soon to be wedding. Two days after my Birthday...LOL. Be sure to let us know about the webcast.


----------



## skeletonowl

happy wedding! Best of luck!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats K & T ...hope you have many happy years together
Thats cute teary


----------



## Haunted Wolf

Congrats guys!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Black cat, how appropriate to the Halloween side.  COngrats you two! At least you already know that both of you will be supportive to each other for halloween props...or do you need to write that in the vows? :wink:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How wonderful! I wish you guys all the luck in the world! Making the decorations and items is a great idea; a good way to strengthen your bonds.

As for the date... that is also two days after my birthday... putting two and two together... Wormyt and I have the same birthdate!


----------



## Lagrousome

Congrats you guys!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks alot for the congrats and support every one! 

I will certainly keep you updated on the webcast Wormy and everyone interested. I found a little chapel that does them so if we go with them most my work is done


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats you guys! Hope you have many years of happiness together.


----------



## Hauntiholik

How exciting! Congrats to you both!


----------



## wormyt

Oh I cant wait. One of these years hopefully I too will walk that isle once again. I still have my first wedding gown from 25 years ago but its ready for a prop LOL. My kids said NO way would they wear it LOL.


----------



## Otaku

Fantastic news! I met my wife in sleazy bar...


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the both of you!!!!! That is definitely great news to hear and definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congratulations and best wishes,


----------



## Samhain

Aw making props and love! This truly is a great website!
Best of luck guys!

Sam x


----------



## ScareShack

Congrats and Best of Luck !


----------



## pyro

woo hoo  congrats to you both


----------



## BooGirl666

YAY!!!!! CONGRATS GUYS!!!!!!!!! So are yall gonna be in costumes?!??!?!?!  O let me know out the webcam too!!!! (((Throwing confettii!!!!)))


----------



## slimy

Gonna make the ring out of duct tape?!?!?!?!?!?!


Congrats. 


PS, since I can't have you I GUESS KJ will get my blessing.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Congratulations you two!!!! Where is the engagement photo!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Congrats!
.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Best Wishes and congrats
What chapel did you pick?
The one with the drive-thru or where Elvis marries you....

Will you be in town long?
There is lots to see and do here


----------



## Sickie Ickie

slimy said:


> PS, since I can't have you I GUESS KJ will get my blessing.


Don't you mean KY? hehehhehehheeee


----------



## TearyThunder

Otaku said:


> Fantastic news! I met my wife in sleazy bar...


Hehehe well isn't HF chat just as bad sometimes. 



BooGirl666 said:


> YAY!!!!! CONGRATS GUYS!!!!!!!!! So are yall gonna be in costumes?!??!?!?!  O let me know out the webcam too!!!! (((Throwing confettii!!!!)))


No costumes for us unless you count me being in anything but jeans and a t-shirt as usual. I'm still not going to be caught in a dress. 



slimy said:


> Gonna make the ring out of duct tape?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> PS, since I can't have you I GUESS KJ will get my blessing.


We considered the duct tape rings but thought that we might end up cutting them by accident when cutting the other tape. We do have our rings already though. I decided upon a plain gold band and a 1.10 carat princess cut alexandrite (Kouma's birthstone) for my engagement ring. I told him that I didn't want a diamond and I wanted it to be special. In the end I decided and alexandrite would be perfect. Kouma looked for a while to find what he wanted. He didn't want a plain band but didn't want something too fancy. He wasn't big on yellow gold either so that cut the selection down a bit. Thanks to my fave shopping channel for jewelry we found his ring. It it a two tone (white and yellow gold) .10 carat champange diamond ring.



Wyatt Furr said:


> Best Wishes and congrats
> What chapel did you pick?
> The one with the drive-thru or where Elvis marries you....
> 
> Will you be in town long?
> There is lots to see and do here


We decided to go with the chapel that had the best deal on the net we could find and had the webcast. They do have an elvis there but we aren't doing that one. I don't think they have a drive thru but I did see some that did. You can watch any webcasts by clicking the link at the bottom left. 
The site is http://www.shalimarweddingchapel.com/

We are going to be in town for that weekend (Sat-Mon.) We did decide on the Excalibur for our hotel and plan on seeing the tournament of kings. I don't know what else we are planning yet. It all depends on what our funds look like and if we leave the room. :googly:


----------



## Beepem

zomg!! high fives all around!! I'll be watching!! Best of luck

*rides off with an umbrella like mary poppins*


----------



## turtle2778

Best wishes for many happy years together.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish you best wishes. Now where is the link for the webcam? LOL I want to watch too...


----------



## NecroBones

Hey, congrats! That's awesome! I wish you both the best of luck!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations!


----------



## Fangs

YEAH!!!!!! (clapping wildly like kermit the frog does) Sorry I haven't posted this earlier:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

but its been one he!!uva month. I am very happy for you two----Hope that all goes well, and wish I could be there.  But a webcast will have to do --sniff sniff---LOL j/k. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats for sure! I have this warm fuzzy feeling now! I would like to watch too... Can Zombie F hook it up so we can have popcorn and watch it all together...


----------



## morgan8586

Congrats Sis and KJ!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hellrazor said:


> Congrats for sure! I have this warm fuzzy feeling now! I would like to watch too... Can Zombie F hook it up so we can have popcorn and watch it all together...


What a great idea! It would be like we were all there!

I wonder what I should wear?


----------



## Wildomar

Whoa! Hey Congratulations you two!!! Sorry I was so late in catching this thread! That's so great! All right I will be looking forwrad to the Webcam nuptials too. Will you also be doing a webcam honeymoon for the HF audience? 

By the way, if you two want to skip the Pomp and Circumstance of a Vegas wedding, you can drive 30 miles south and I can marry you two over a glass of good scotch (that is my normal minister's fee).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, take a vacation and looks what happens.
Too cool, Frighteners Entertainment wishes you guys the very best!!!


----------



## grim reaper

congrats mom and dad i'll be watching


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ms. Wicked said:


> What a great idea! It would be like we were all there!
> 
> I wonder what I should wear?


Nothing....nothing at all.....


----------



## Ghoulbug

Congrats you two.. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Awww... congrats!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Congratulations!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations kids. Sorry this is kinda late in coming but at least I wished you congratulations before your big day. I guess my invitation got lost in the mail  . Just kidding....hope it's everything you want it to be.


----------



## JohnnyL

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Congratz to you both. Love the way you 2 met. How cool.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wildomar said:


> Whoa! Hey Congratulations you two!!! Sorry I was so late in catching this thread! That's so great! All right I will be looking forwrad to the Webcam nuptials too. Will you also be doing a webcam honeymoon for the HF audience?
> 
> By the way, if you two want to skip the Pomp and Circumstance of a Vegas wedding, you can drive 30 miles south and I can marry you two over a glass of good scotch (that is my normal minister's fee).


mmmmmm Scotch... my favorite kind of drink. One with booze


----------



## TearyThunder

OMG It's been a few minutes since i have hit the forum! I have been tryign to get everything ready and making sure everything is in order. You know I can't count on Kouma for help. He's too busy playing with LED's and stuff (I'm not complaining though YaY for props) 

Hmmm Lets see where do I start: Perhaps I should update the 1st post with the website and webcast info for everyone.

Wildomar, It looks like Kouma got to you before I did. If the wedding wasn't totally planned and deposits and reservations made I would certainly take you up on the offer. It would be awesome to be married by a HF member!

I didn't have time to send out invatations Trish but if I did you would be the first to get one 

FE, it looks like you better not go on vacation of the whole forum will end up married. 

SI, if Ms W doesn't wear anything the camera will be on her for sure hehehehe. Of course I'm sure you would like that much better anyways. I know I would  

And if I missed someone and to everyone else that posted, thanks for the congrats and I wish everyone could be there with us. Just a little over 2 weeks to go!


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok guys, what do you think???

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/Picture004.jpg

It's a test run since we decided to make our own cake after every bakery pissed us off.


----------



## meltdown211

*My contribution...*

I have a KILLER evil bridal march on the Hauntforum sounds share if your interested. Its full and wicked..."here comes the bride"... it's purely instrumental but is really cool. Its in the music section of the site.

Iys called "Evil Bride" Twisted wedding march.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

password : hauntforum


----------



## Koumajutsu

Thanks Melt. That site is really sweet. you have lots of great stuff there


----------



## Lilly

great cake Teary..
I like th enon traditional color..
white is so boring


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks Lilly! I am no where near a traditional girl. I am with you on the white too. I did want some white but mainly because of the white cat in the topper and as a contrast color for the black. I'm very happy with the outcome. As far as I can tell Kouma likes it too.


----------



## Lilly

Y w Teary.. yup those cats are cute..
Well Kouma ..y a like it or what? 
I'm sure you know what you have to say LOL..


----------



## Koumajutsu

Of course I like it! 
I did bake the darn thing after all


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Congrats to you both. 

My wife and I met online as well. We celebrate our 6th anniversary next month.


----------



## Dreadnight

Congrats to you both!


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks everyone! we have one hour to go and counting. The link info for the wedding is in the first post if you guys want to want. I'm out for now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yea! Man and wife!!!! Thanks for letting us watch you two get married.


----------



## Vlad

Well congratulations to you both !!!!! Black Cat and I just watched it live from outside in the prop area on the laptop. I wish you all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Woo Hooo 
Congrats on your wedding day.Watched the webcast from the comfort of my home.Of course, I could of ventured down the hill and saw it live,but I didn't want to be know as Furr the Wedding Crasher.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Darn! I just missed it! awwwww

Congrats you two!


----------



## pyro

congrats to the both of you---sorry i missed it too


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations on your special day!
Hope you have many happy years together!


----------



## Vlad

Shame on you checking out this thread on your wedding night TT, lol. Congrats again, this wedding made me very happy for both of you.


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't know what happened but I didn't check the thread. It could have resent the info after I opened the lappy to upload pics. I didn't even think about it. I always leave windows open. Anyways we are back home now and back to normal. I need a nap so I'm out for now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congatulations to you both.


----------



## slimy

Upload some of those pics here, dammit.

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Dang, I missed it too.

None the less, congratulations!


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn I missed it. It was 2 oclock when I got on that link, but i noticed it was three where you were at. So I waited but fell asleep awaiting. So I missed it. Congrats. Do you have a small video on it? Please post it if you do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay! ghost and ghostess!


----------



## HibLaGrande

"STOP! STOP the wedding! I'm having her baby!" 

congratulations you two.


----------



## Big Howlin

Sorry...delayed, but *"Congrats you crazy kids!"*


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the both of you!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

_*Congratulations my dears!!!!!!!*_

Sorry I missed it.....  Looong story anyhow...... Wishing you 2 all the best, and techy...... just remember, treat her good because she knows where I live _*if she ever needs me*_......:devil: hehehehehe


----------



## BooGirl666

Awwww crap i missed it.... you should have sent out invitations..... ok wheres the video i wanna see!!!!!! Congrats you guys!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Ghostess

I met my husband on the internet, best damn thing that ever happened to me.

Congrats to you both, may you live in love and happiness always.


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations. Sorry I wasn't able to see it, or congratulate you sooner, but I was there in spirit!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Where are the pics?


----------

